# The all NEW POCKET POACHER II



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi this is a new slingshot of Milbro pro shot uk were calling it the Pocket Pocher II. The concept behind the slingshot design
is to enable you the customer to laminate the handle with a number of different materials .This could be anything from a stright 
para rap handel similar to that of a DANG KUNG or may be a hard wood or laminate ect .With just a few basic home tool you can
create your very own 1 off slingshot that will fit you like a glove! the only thing that will hold you back is you own imagination .The Pocket Pocher will only be made available in cast Brass and Bronze but we will be offering a cast brass chrome plated version . The one in the picture is a cast aluminium prota type that we have made so we can cheque for casting tolerances and defects prier to production.we still have to work out costing for the Pocket Pocher II and will keep you all informed has to the development,
Just some basic fact on the slingshot
1 over all length from base of handel to fork tip is 4 1/2 " or 115mm
2 fork total width is 4 1/4 " or 110mm
3	shooting gap is 2 1/4 "wide x 1 1/4 " deep or 55mm x 30 mm
4 band attachment area is 3/4 " or 20mm
5 average metal section is 1/2 " or 13 mm
6 aprox weight in Brass or Bronze will be 350 grms casting only
Hope you all like this one
Pete
View attachment 3713


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's nice to have more makers like you making frames for hobbyist makers.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> It's nice to have more makers like you making frames for hobbyist makers.


I think it looks a bit like a mini 'Scallops' It's quite different to the PP's I got, but still, unique and beautiful.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> It's nice to have more makers like you making frames for hobbyist makers.


I think it looks a bit like a mini 'Scallops' It's quite different to the PP's I got, but still, unique and beautiful.
[/quote]

Hi were using the Pocket Pocher name as a product name for our small slingshots this frame will give 
even the basic skilled slingshot enthusiast a chance to create there own masterpiece!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a really nice for. It will be interesting to see it all polished up.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the direction you're taking this Pete.
In the knife making arena there's knife making kits you can buy online... and for some time I've been thinking about creating something similar for the slingshot field... looks like it's going to happen through you pioneering the way!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I like the direction you're taking this Pete.
> In the knife making arena there's knife making kits you can buy online... and for some time I've been thinking about creating something similar for the slingshot field... looks like it's going to happen through you pioneering the way!


Hi Bill it may not be every ones cup of tea? but to have a go at making part of your own must strike a cord with most slingshot nuts


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Small but spicy. Very nice to the eye.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

another great addition to your range


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> another great addition to your range


thanks gyes glad you think it a good idear?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi this is a new slingshot of Milbro pro shot uk were calling it the Pocket Pocher II. The concept behind the slingshot design
> is to enable you the customer to laminate the handle with a number of different materials .This could be anything from a stright
> para rap handel similar to that of a DANG KUNG or may be a hard wood or laminate ect .With just a few basic home tool you can
> create your very own 1 off slingshot that will fit you like a glove! the only thing that will hold you back is you own imagination .The Pocket Pocher will only be made available in cast Brass and Bronze but we will be offering a cast brass chrome plated version . The one in the picture is a cast aluminium prota type that we have made so we can cheque for casting tolerances and defects prier to production.we still have to work out costing for the Pocket Pocher II and will keep you all informed has to the development,
> ...


Hi got 3 CAST BRASS POCKET POACHER ll buffed up over the weekend and done a bit of lether work to the grip on one will take some pictures and post then on monday.
have sent one for 925 silver plating now even i cant wait to see what that one terns out like







were running some test on a crome plated version hope to have this completed next week. also as part of the develop ment we have two holes in the forks so the slingshot can be flatband or tubes it up to you?
hope you like them


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I will watch this one wit great interest!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Here they are 3 solid cast brass POCKET POACHERS ll hand made and buffed to a mirror finish . i have put a leather grip on the center one just to show what can be achieved using basic materials.Know that they are compleat and up for sale we will move the product to the sale site and thankyou for looking.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !










Xavier


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

They look pretty good! I wish i would be rich







You could make a version with an 8mm hole! For Squares.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> They look pretty good! I wish i would be rich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Frodo take a look at the price mate ?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Hogancastings said:


> They look pretty good! I wish i would be rich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Frodo take a look at the price mate ?
[/quote]

Yes i know! But i would want to order all of your cattys in brass and ally!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> They look pretty good! I wish i would be rich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Frodo take a look at the price mate ?
[/quote]

Yes i know! But i would want to order all of your cattys in brass and ally!








[/quote]

all You just need a bit of self controle


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Those look great Pete, congrats


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Those look great Pete, congrats


Hi Scott welcome home mate







and thank you there on sale in the vendor sec all the best
Pete


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Here they are 3 solid cast brass POCKET POACHERS ll hand made and buffed to a mirror finish . i have put a leather grip on the center one just to show what can be achieved using basic materials.Know that they are compleat and up for sale we will move the product to the sale site and thankyou for looking.


I'm no metallurgist, but won't brass and silver tarnish?

As far as chroming is concerned, how many layers are you anticipating?

I'd like to follow the development of this product - it looks like it's worth keeping an eye on.
(Please pardon the grammatical error of ending a sentence with a preposition, as my entire body and mind is engorged on turkey). Actually, that's a fowl excuse...

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes they will both tarnish, but there are a lot of products that can be applied to prevent it, Pete may already use something I dont know, I have one of his Brass Milbros I wipe it down with metal glow from time and it shines like a new penny...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Here they are 3 solid cast brass POCKET POACHERS ll hand made and buffed to a mirror finish . i have put a leather grip on the center one just to show what can be achieved using basic materials.Know that they are compleat and up for sale we will move the product to the sale site and thankyou for looking.


I'm no metallurgist, but won't brass and silver tarnish?

As far as chroming is concerned, how many layers are you anticipating?

I'd like to follow the development of this product - it looks like it's worth keeping an eye on.
(Please pardon the grammatical error of ending a sentence with a preposition, as my entire body and mind is engorged on turkey). Actually, that's a fowl excuse...

Best2u,
Mike
[/quote]

Hi mike all metal no matter what inc s/steel given time will tarnish or to use the corect term patteen with age as scott says a small amount of brass o will keep it looking as new as for bronze the nice part of owning a 
catty made from this metal is with age it will take on a all new look and will look and feal fantastic.the crome process will consist of base metal then copper then nickle and finaly crome 
at this moment in time i am not to sure as to the amount of microns of crome that will be deposited on to the slingshots.once i have the info i will post it up


----------

